# Find a composer who has never been featured on BBC Radio 3's Composer of the Week



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

And put in a request for him or her to be featured as Composer of the Week. Just follow this link:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/radio3/posts/Composer-of-the-Week-at-70

Download the pdf of all the composers who have been featured, find a composer you think should be there, and send in your request.

And, of course, post on this thread who you requested, and why.

Donald Macleod (the programme's presenter) was interviewed on Radio 3 this afternoon, and he said that they're taking requests until Sept. 30th.

I didn't think Alfredo Casella had been featured, but apparently he has, so I'll be putting in a plug for Kalevi Aho instead.

The musical style or period doesn't matter all that much--the scope is very broad--but it would help if a substantial amount of the composer's music is available on CD or LP.

(They're also looking for early recordings of the programme, and if you have any, be sure to contact them).

So, then, who do you think is missing but should be there?


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

I recommended Germaine Tailleferre. I just think she is blatantly overlooked. 

Too bad I cannot listen to BBC Radio 3. 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2013)

There are doubtless billions of composers who have not been featured on BBC's composer of the week.

I'll bet I could name a dozen or so who have never been featured without even looking at the list.

(Yes, and so, doubtless, can you. It's not that I'm all that special.)


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

some guy said:


> There are doubtless billions of composers who have not been featured on BBC's composer of the week.
> 
> I'll bet I could name a dozen or so who have never been featured without even looking at the list.
> 
> (Yes, and so, doubtless, can you. It's not that I'm all that special.)


LOL. You're absolutely right.

I thought immediately of Morton Feldman, then checked the list (a very big boy not on that list.)

Nikolai Korndorff ~ not on the list.

Ditto George Rochberg, George Perle....

As you say, I bet I could go on for some time like that 

That station's staff must not be working so very hard, nor looking very far.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

some guy said:


> There are doubtless billions of composers who have not been featured on BBC's composer of the week.
> 
> I'll bet I could name a dozen or so who have never been featured without even looking at the list.
> 
> (Yes, and so, doubtless, can you. It's not that I'm all that special.)


Well, that's the whole point of it. If you want to participate in any constructive way, though, you'll need to look at the list. If not, then nothing more than what you have just said is needed. And of course you are free to go elsewhere if you don't like threads which involve lists.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Fsharpmajor said:


> Well, that's the whole point of it. If you want to participate in any constructive way, though, you'll need to look at the list. If not, then nothing more than what you have just said is needed. And of course you are free to go elsewhere if you don't like threads which involve lists.


Though this outwardly appears to be one of those commercial thingies where the public are invited to participate, therefore feeling they have more of a say in that station and what it plays, it also smacks loudly of this dynamic:

The student cheap guide to _______ (travel), with its tear-out card at the back, inviting the user to list other cool inexpensive venues they've found not listed in that book, and the card has no free postage on it. Ergo, consumer as unpaid researcher for the biz -- I know, an email costs nothing other than you've got an internet service anyway.

So, I provided a few composer's names already, don't live in the U.K. am enormously suspicious that Radio three is not about to play all of Morton Feldman's _Piano and String quartet_ (duration, about 70 contiguous minutes) in one go anytime soon. Nor do I think they may revel in the very fine music of George Rochberg, much of which is mid to late 20th century, and much of that serial music.

I also took the post more as an invitation to name a composer directly to Radio 3, vs. compiling a list of names which might be recommended to Radio 3.

I may still do so, truly believing that Morton Feldman is one very fine and important composer, and their are plentiful recordings, and that station could easily feature his music for one week.
_For Philip Guston_ lasts about four hours, twenty some minutes, though -- if this radio has advertisers, that is going to kabosh much of the better of Feldman's later scores from being aired.

Call me a cynic, but I think the station's article is less than wholly sincere: I don't think the same about your post


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

I think I'll maybe put in a word for Gubaidulina.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

They have ignored all my favourite guitar composers. Scandalous!


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

To my great relief, Bach and Mozart are mentioned...


----------



## Garlic (May 3, 2013)

Outrageous - no Xenakis, Stockhausen, Cage, Nono, Takemitsu, Grisey, Lachenmann, Scelsi, or Ferneyhough! No Hildegard or Perotin either.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

PetrB said:


> Though this outwardly appears to be one of those commercial thingies where the public are invited to participate, therefore feeling they have more of a say in that station and what it plays, it also smacks loudly of this dynamic:
> 
> The student cheap guide to _______ (travel), with its tear-out card at the back, inviting the user to list other cool inexpensive venues they've found not listed in that book, and the card has no free postage on it. Ergo, consumer as unpaid researcher for the biz -- I know, an email costs nothing other than you've got an internet service anyway.


I can't imagine that the BBC is so short of cash/devoid of competence that it needs to crowdsource its research. Sounds like just a bit of low-level promotional work to me.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Who cares what the BBC thinks? I know I don't.


----------

